# ABS module replace with Long coding , unable to recode



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Its possible recode used ABS module? I bought one, 2nd and I believe was code correct by VW, but when I installed in my car, showed me only 000000000000 (as belowe) . Long code helper was empty. I didn’t try copy and paste other coding which I found on the internet. 
I went to VW and also there was not able to recode this online via VAS.
Any advice ? 

Thursday,29,December,2011,22:34:38:25051
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.1
Data version: 20111209

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 18 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 69 72 76
77

VIN: WVGZZZ1TZ5W1xxxxx Mileage: 193630km/120316miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKD.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 HK HW: 028 101 225 1
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 7000 
Revision: 12345678 Serial number: VWZ7Z0D1198478
Coding: 0000078
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 73CB10C712AE08C

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 041 HW: 02E 927 770 AD
Component: GSG DSG 041 0823 
Revision: 04004010 Serial number: 00000411170272
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: CF833C375EC68CC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BE HW: 1K0 907 379 BE
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0108 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00076
VCID: 76CD29D3C1DC1D4

5 Faults Found:
03306 - Coding Not Valid 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 115
Mileage: 193635 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 14
Count: 12288
Count: 4161
Count: 43264
Count: 0
Count: 65280
Count: 0

01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 115
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 12
Count: 20992
Count: 195
Count: 43264
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0

01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
 005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 115
Mileage: 193635 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 14
Count: 12288
Count: 279
Count: 43520
Count: 0
Count: 65280
Count: 0

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 115
Mileage: 193635 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 14
Count: 12288
Count: 295
Count: 43520
Count: 0
Count: 65280
Count: 0

01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 115
Mileage: 193635 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 14
Count: 12288
Count: 270
Count: 43520
Count: 0
Count: 65280
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BL HW: 1K0 907 044 BL
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0909 
Revision: 00090016 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 72C515C36DB4014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000001163462
Coding: F5888E2010041500C70F0C006400000080097F075550012C000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 334BD0C7522E48C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 955 119 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW358 012 0401 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00066 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RLS 290708 046 0204 
Coding: 01509151
Shop #: WSC 00066 

1 Fault Found:
00093 - Terminal 15 for Starting Relevant Consumers 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 193635 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 11.95 V
OFF 
 ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1T0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 909 605 C HW: 1T0 909 605 C
Component: 02 AIRBAG VW62 0506 1500 
Revision: 09025000 Serial number: 0038BD0AJUS- 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 354FEEDF5C5A56C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AK HW: 1K0 953 549 AK
Component: J0527 032 0070 
Coding: 0012142
Shop #: WSC 72583 142 63925
VCID: 7BDB38E73AFE40C

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

2 Faults Found:
00888 - Wiper Switch for Intermittent Operation (E22) 
014 - Defective
00002 - Transmission Control Unit 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1T0 920 872 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 4312 
Coding: 0007103
Shop #: WSC 60712 146 93076
VCID: 3753E4D74656A4C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 1K0 815 007 BH
Component: Standheizer 042 4404 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: 09011075000000
Coding: 0001112
Shop #: WSC 70572 146 95136
VCID: 6BFB08A74A9ED0C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0062 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 270708F2002175
Coding: ED807F4E000E028002
Shop #: WSC 75752 146 69932
VCID: 354FEEDF5C5A56C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1T0 920 872 F
Component: IMMO VDD 4312 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3753E4D74656A4C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AA HW: 1T0 959 701 AA
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0004598
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 76CD29D301DC1D4

1 Fault Found:
00120 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.071 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 3449D3DB57204F4

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AR HW: 1K0 959 433 AR
Component: 01 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 189008085103487F000205056008CFC650A140
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 8021CF0BD318A34

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 1K0 947 291 F
Component: Innenraumueberw.009 4809 
Coding: 00000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H02 1301

Part No: 1K0 907 719 B
Component: Neigungssensor 004 0003

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 S HW: 1T0 959 702 S
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0004598
Shop #: WSC 13240 111 59852
VCID: 48B1972B3BA8DB4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 186 AA HW: 1K0 035 186 AA
Component: Radio RCD310 016 0049 
Revision: 01000000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2K8323615
Coding: 0500040104
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 65EF7E9F6C7AE6C

3 Faults Found:
00876 - Treble Speaker Rear Left (R14) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 115
Mileage: 193635 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:25:31

03138 - Input AUX IN 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 115
Mileage: 193635 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:25:36

00468 - CD-ROM Drive (R92) 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 115
Mileage: 193635 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:25:31


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 06 0214 
Coding: 0000048
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 2F43DCB7BE066CC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 HW: 1K0 907 383 
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTR 001 0020 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: EAF58DA3C564494

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 06 0214 
Coding: 0000048
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 3041DFCBA338734

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 1K0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 1K0 919 283 A
Component: 02 Einparkhilfe 0101 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D7FC6BFB40A1EC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 B HW: 5N0 035 730 B
Component: J412 8502 
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: 0000B7A111672
Coding: 0020221
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2773349796F634C

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

MK60EC1 modules are normally only coded on-line, via SVM at the dealership. 

Do you have a scan from before you replaced the ABS module? Or do you at least know the part number of the original ABS module?

I suspect that the reason your VW dealer cannot code it is that it's not the correct module for the car. I could be wrong here, but I just can't see an MK60EC1 belonging in a MY 2005 car.

-Uwe-


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

This was a org module.
perhaps is not compatibile, but I just want to see long coding options, enable TPMS.
If after replacement ABS will have errors , I will put it back, but first i want to know how to recode correct.

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104 
Coding: 0023238
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 3A71307B0CD9

No fault code found.

I agree with VW Dealer. If some device is not compatible, they say "sorry". But this is the time for RossTech Team - come one, pick up this challenge.

Sound like 2nd hand parts are useless now ?


----------



## gorkem3306 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello, I would like to give one example for this module coding, this car abs module for auto trans. with hill hold and tpms function.

Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 113B200D092A00FB880D04E7901E0041350000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 7AF1EA18F5C4431

No fault code found.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for this, but you have AJ module, my is BE. I heard that copy-paste coding from this same module also doesnt work. True ? 
Can you post the screen from long coding options? 
We will see what is inside.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Space 


They are not compatible with the IPC or gateway config.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Jack, this is not a point. Also there is impossible to test in on the "bench"? You can do easy CAN GATEWAY instalation and plug this like it will be in a car, this is not a problem. I am still askink for possibility of coding.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Original module is MK60, not MK60EC1. 

There is no coding info for MK60EC1 published anywhere. As stated, even the dealer can only do it by accessing VW's SVM server. Sometimes people manage to successfully code replacement MK60EC1 modules using the coding from a very similar car, but since MK60EC1 modules were never installed in MY 2005 cars, I don't think your chances of finding a correct coding are very high.

-Uwe-


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Going better. So, its possible copy - paste and save new coding, but also Long coding helper will show nothing ? 
Here I can se that one option is availabe, perhaps is low level risk, and that is why ? 
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a6/activate-tpms-system-vw-golf.htm


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I think it is a valid point Space Walker.

From my experience, if you even install a valid already coded module of this version, and then install in older, or newer chassis, it will cause the coding to revert to all zeros after the next key cycle. Hence, this will be worthless.

Now this may not be the case here or always, but it is most likely.

As Uwe said, because the codes are only VIA SVM on EC1, this further makes it difficult without a valid backup.
New modules also come with a zero code config.

Then of course is security access and the session requirement.
It would be a neat thing, to see a coding library on the Wiki correlated to chassis for each controller. Specifically using VCDS auto-scan data to display based on each vehicles attributes, with say a chart to fill out. This will aid in the development of a newer or updated coding helper I believe for later.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> but also Long coding helper will show nothing ?


Because, as I said previously: There is no coding info for MK60EC1 published anywhere.

-Uwe-


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Ehh......sound like VW rules make 2nd hand parts useless. Security components now is not enough, like BOSE system for example in Audi. I hope VAG-COM will not die because in future all operation will be do on-line.


----------



## alexjoy (Apr 5, 2011)

*i may help you if you could provide the information i need*

is your vehicle a golf GTI or something like that?

if you could tell me the type of your vehicle , there's a great possibility i could calculate the long code for you.


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Spacewalker has a Touran TDI


----------



## mateoosh (Apr 25, 2012)

---SPAM removed---


----------



## eazyd91 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a similar problem I just replaced my abs module on my 09 gti mkv 
And the lights on my dash are blinking and it is beeping 
I need to check the coding on it just to know if that is the cause of the fault


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Start your own thread with a valid auto-scan.


----------



## ruvim16 (Nov 27, 2012)

*VW abs coding*

I have the same problem with my abs its just showing 0000000 how much did the VW dealer charge to recode it? Thanks


----------



## jarrypl (Jan 22, 2012)

finally we just break the code, now it's possible to retrofit ABS pumps with Long Coding in many cars, even in cars with fabric Short Coding pumps

the point is to fit your VIN numbers in code , and of course couple of tech data of your car


----------



## cabko (Jan 22, 2013)

jarrypl said:


> finally we just break the code, now it's possible to retrofit ABS pumps with Long Coding in many cars, even in cars with fabric Short Coding pumps
> 
> the point is to fit your VIN numbers in code , and of course couple of tech data of your car


 could you please inform us how is it possible to code a new ABS unit with long coding, by fitting the VIN number? I want to retrofit a parking assistant to my car and I was needed to change my old ABS unit 1k0907379AN to 1k0907379BE. Thanks a lot!


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

cabko said:


> could you please inform us how is it possible to code a new ABS unit with long coding, by fitting the VIN number? I want to retrofit a parking assistant to my car and I was needed to change my old ABS unit 1k0907379AN to 1k0907379BE. Thanks a lot!


 You have MK60EC1 now, so you have to copy old coding from AN and add 00 on the end. 

For Park Assist (2 generation) you have to check this bites: 
Byte 17 bit 0 
Byte 18 bit 4 
Byte 18 bit 6 

Probably in 1 generation you have to check only byte 17 bit 0. 

In one older VCDS I have seen code for Security Access: 
20795 = Coding Enabling 

But if ABS pump is used you don't have to enter this code.


----------



## cabko (Jan 22, 2013)

1 6 D said:


> You have MK60EC1 now, so you have to copy old coding from AN and add 00 on the end.
> 
> For Park Assist (2 generation) you have to check this bites:
> Byte 17 bit 0
> ...


 
Thank you! I will try this procedure.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

cabko said:


> Thank you! I will try this procedure.


Have you had any luck coding the ABS module? I am also interested in retrofitting Park Assist and the ABS module seems to be the key.


----------



## cabko (Jan 22, 2013)

tamorgen said:


> Have you had any luck coding the ABS module? I am also interested in retrofitting Park Assist and the ABS module seems to be the key.


I bought a new ABS unit 1k0 907 379 BE and connected it to the car, only electrically. It seems to be OK, the unit communicates. I red the coding, it was all zeros. After copy-paste the coding from my old ABS unit ("AN" at the end) and adding 00 to the end, the unit accepted the coding. But when I switched the ignition off and after that on, the coding was erased and it was all zeros again. What should I do to solve this problem? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I would contact RT directly for a solution with your auto-scan and credentials ready.


----------



## cabko (Jan 22, 2013)

So I built the new ABS unit into my car and coded it as "1 6 D" said. I copied the coding of the old unit and pasted to the new one. I added "00" to the end and the new unit accepted the coding. But I must not switch off the ignition! I had to code the unit and also perform a test drive in one ignition cycle. During the test drive, the longitudinal and lateral sensors were calibrated so only one fault code remained - basic setting of steering wheel. I did the basic setting as following:

1. start the vehicle, vehicle is standing on a flat place
2. turn the steering wheel to the right end position and hold it for 10 seconds
3. turn the steering wheel to the left end position and hold it for 10 seconds
4. turn the steering wheel to the middle position (wheels are in straight position)
5. drive about 10 meters straight with no steering wheel move

The control lights for ABS and ESP switched off and the ABS unit was ready for use!

I also activated the Hill Hold Control function and the tire pressure monitoring on the new unit 

Now I am waiting for a parking assistant kit so I will inform you if I installed it succesfully 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

cabko said:


> So I built the new ABS unit into my car and coded it as "1 6 D" said. I copied the coding of the old unit and pasted to the new one. I added "00" to the end and the new unit accepted the coding. But I must not switch off the ignition! I had to code the unit and also perform a test drive in one ignition cycle. During the test drive, the longitudinal and lateral sensors were calibrated so only one fault code remained - basic setting of steering wheel. I did the basic setting as following:
> 
> 1. start the vehicle, vehicle is standing on a flat place
> 2. turn the steering wheel to the right end position and hold it for 10 seconds
> ...


What did you fit the unit into (year & model)? That procedure gives me some hope!


----------



## cabko (Jan 22, 2013)

tamorgen said:


> What did you fit the unit into (year & model)? That procedure gives me some hope!


I have a Skoda Octavia II facelift, MY2010. Most of components are compatible with VW but I have no information about compatibility of ABS units.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

cabko said:


> I have a Skoda Octavia II facelift, MY2010. Most of components are compatible with VW but I have no information about compatibility of ABS units.


Please post autoscan from your car.


----------



## waskadagama (Feb 28, 2013)

Spacewalker said:


> Its possible recode used ABS module?
> 
> VIN: WVGZZZ1TZ5W103078
> 
> ...


Your code ABS for this car 323B401609220EFD4C0B02EB90217040300000


----------



## simon737 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Abs coding issues*

Hi
My name is Simon who works in Doncaster. I am an experienced vag technician that use to work in the dealers and lately being trying to do the impossible but never succeded,
what my problems are is coding a used and different abs unit to a MK6 golf, the units been changed due to converting a left hand drive to right hand drive but all control units are of the MK60EC1 . I see that from what you say it has something to do with the vin?,correct me if im wrong.
i have vag com which is brilliant and also i have vas 5051B and vas6150A both online with the factory. i have tried on different cars of same year and type to code through SVM but no luck, keeps getting rejected.
not sure why so i also tried numerous codes from other cars with the same part and software numbers with no luck again. vagcom reports "rejected out of range" or something.
if i was to give you the details of the log from the control unit do you think you could build me a code to suit
really appreciate a reply
regards simon


----------



## waskadagama (Feb 28, 2013)

*simon737 *, I need a car VIN, you will be installing the ABS


----------



## cbx750p (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is my 2009 Mk5 GTI scan of the ABS unit. I have V1.5 Self Parking installed.....but wonder if we can really get V2 installed. As I understand it, the ABS and Cluster does not support V2.0

Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AE HW: 1K0 907 379 AE
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 163B600D092300FF680D06E6901D0081B500
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 31414
VCID: 75EB0EEE6547

No fault code found.


----------



## waskadagama (Feb 28, 2013)

*cbx750p*, you need ABS unit
1K0 907 379 AT H30 0105
1K0 907 379 BE H31 0108
1K0 907 379 BJ H31 0121


----------



## cbx750p (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I am not going through another ABS module replacement again just to get the car to park by itself. Last time I tried that on my B6 Passat, I had nightmares !


----------



## Stylist07 (Mar 6, 2010)

cabko said:


> So I built the new ABS unit into my car and coded it as "1 6 D" said. I copied the coding of the old unit and pasted to the new one. I added "00" to the end and the new unit accepted the coding. But I must not switch off the ignition! I had to code the unit and also perform a test drive in one ignition cycle. During the test drive, the longitudinal and lateral sensors were calibrated so only one fault code remained - basic setting of steering wheel. I did the basic setting as following:
> 
> 1. start the vehicle, vehicle is standing on a flat place
> 2. turn the steering wheel to the right end position and hold it for 10 seconds
> ...


This thread is great info, BUT can it be done????

I really want to install if its possible??

Cabko have u got ur ABS module to work with the PLA???

Any help would be greateace:


----------



## Stylist07 (Mar 6, 2010)

NO UPDATES??????????? :wave:


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

Some friends from polish forums of Skoda Octavia and Golf VI have successfully added PLA 2.0, so it's possible.


----------



## cabko (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello, sorry for late answer! I successfully installed PLA2 on my Octavia II facelift MR2010. I had to change the ABS unit to 1K0907379BE.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Lucky you


----------



## vag77 (Sep 13, 2013)

tamorgen said:


> What did you fit the unit into (year & model)? That procedure gives me some hope!


You make this steps only without vag com and the control module coded ??????


----------



## vag77 (Sep 13, 2013)

1 6 D said:


> Some friends from polish forums of Skoda Octavia and Golf VI have successfully added PLA 2.0, so it's possible.


 What pla 2.0 mean please ?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Why no auto-scan noob?

Please version 12


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

Can I install Park Assist PLA 1.5 on Jetta MK6 with ABS code 1K0 907 379 BL ?

[Edit]*
Data from pirated version of VCDS removed.
There's no help here for people using pirated versions of Ross-Tech's products!*
[/Edit]


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

_



ronniejamesdio 


Can I install Park Assist PLA 1.5 on Jetta MK6 with ABS code 1K0 907 379 BL ?

Click to expand...

_


You get nothing PIRATE!

Gozer note him and vacate him.


----------

